# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  هر کی اینو جواب بده رفته سفر حج>>>><<<<<<

## Morteza76

سلام فرض کنید یه مشاور هستید و یه دانش آموز بهتون میدن و میگن این دانش اموز صفر هست و رشته تجربی هست وتا کنکور 96 وقت دارید امادش کنید حالا بهترین رتبه کشوری که میتونه این دانش اموز بیاره چند هست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir.hzF

بستگی به پایه دانش آموز داره و یکمی هم به هوش و استعدادش  در بد ترین حالت میشه زیر10000 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## unlucky

> پایش هم متوسط هست


خودت تو پست 1 نوشتی صفر
بعد الان میگی متوسط  :Yahoo (21): 
بلاخره کدوم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.hzF

> پایش هم متوسط هست


من هنوز سومم واسه همین زیاد نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی هر چیزی ممکنه 
بشرط اینکه واقع بینانه فک کنه و بفهمه با خودش چند چنده 
الان حدود سه ماه مونده و فک کنم بشه حداقل 60 درصد مباحث رو جمع کرد که چیز کمی هم نیست

----------


## Healer

با پایه متوسط از الان زیر ۱۰۰۰ 
اگه هرچی بگم گوش کنه و واقعا بخواد و تنبلی نکنه من ۶۰۰ رو تضمین می کنم

البته هرچه ضریب هوشی و تلاش بیشتر رتبه هم بهتر حتی تا ۲۰۰

منظورم رتبه در منطقه ی دو هست 
زیاد از رتبه کشوری سر در نمیارم

----------


## Morteza76

> خودت تو پست 1 نوشتی صفر
> بعد الان میگی متوسط 
> بلاخره کدوم


منظورم اینه پایه درسیش متوسط هست ولی واسه کنکور فعلا چیزی نخونده

----------


## Morteza76

اگه بگن چند درصد امکان داره 40 هزار کشوری بیاره میگید چن درصد؟

----------


## amir.hzF

> اگه بگن چند درصد امکان داره 40 هزار کشوری بیاره میگید چن درصد؟


اگه با همون پایه متوسطش جواب بده با کمی مرور البته  به احتمال 85 درصد میاره  
اون 15درصد هم واسه شرایط ازمون

----------


## morteza20

> اگه بگن چند درصد امکان داره 40 هزار کشوری بیاره میگید چن درصد؟


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
67.52 درصد

----------


## Healer

متد جدید و خلاقانه از تاپیک های اگه از الان شروع کنم میشه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## morteza20

سوال احتمالی بعدی استارتر : چند درصد احتمال داره بین بازه ی 20 هزار تا 25 هزار نتونه نیاره؟!  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mtbkh

_زیر 100...به شرطی که واقعا عاشق باشه_

----------


## parnia-sh

> _زیر 100...به شرطی که واقعا عاشق باشه_


زیر100اگه قوییییی باشه..
زیر1000متوسط
ضعیف زیر7000

----------


## mtbkh

نه دیگه منو شما نمیتونیم بگیم اینو.....شاید اون شخص انقدر عالی بره جلو که بتونه با متوسط یا ضعیفم زیر صد بیاره..هوم؟  

گر خدای من انست که من میدانم شیشه را در بغل سنگ نگه میدارد...

خدای ما همون خدای موسی و عیسی هست که اونهمه معجزه کرده همون کسی که تا همین الانم کم معجزه ازش ندیدیم..رتبه کنکور که چیزی نیست 





> زیر100اگه قوییییی باشه..
> زیر1000متوسط
> ضعیف زیر7000

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

هیشکی نمی تونه به این سوال جواب بده، چون سوال غیر منطقی ایه، رتبه مگه فقط دست خود آدمه که بخواد تعیین کنه که رتبه ش چند میشه، مشاور از کجا می دونه اون 580 هزار نفر بقیه دارن چی کار می کنن؟ به نظر من آدم باید فقط تا می تونه انرژی بذاره و کاری به رتبه نداشته باشه، تنها چیزی که مشخصه اینه که هر کی بیش تر و البته با روش های صحیح تر تلاش کنه شانس موفقیتش بیش تره...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> نه دیگه منو شما نمیتونیم بگیم اینو.....شاید اون شخص انقدر عالی بره جلو که بتونه با متوسط یا ضعیفم زیر صد بیاره..هوم؟  
> 
> گر خدای من انست که من میدانم شیشه را در بغل سنگ نگه میدارد...
> 
> خدای ما همون خدای موسی و عیسی هست که اونهمه معجزه کرده همون کسی که تا همین الانم کم معجزه ازش ندیدیم..رتبه کنکور که چیزی نیست


به نظر من معجزه ای در کار نیست، هر کسی مزد زحماتشو خواهد گرفت...

----------


## mtbkh

اونکه درش هیچ شکی نیست 90 درصد همینه...ولی خب بعضی دوستان فکر میکنن توی این 3 ماه هرچقدر تلاش بکنی نمیتونی با سطح پایین زیر 100 بیاری...من میگم تو تلاش بکنی خدا محاله کمکت نکنه و نشه...معجزه خدا در کنار تلاش ما...نشدی وجود نداره اصلا





> به نظر من معجزه ای در کار نیست، هر کسی مزد زحماتشو خواهد گرفت...

----------


## ZAPATA

یه تناسبی است به اسم : هرچقدر پول بدی، همانقدر آش میخوری ... :Yahoo (21): 
اینم که حتمن میدونین : نابرده رنج گنج پنج شش نمیشه ... :Yahoo (21): 
............................
مگه از دارودسته احمدی و دوستان باشه ..... که یه فرد صفرو به یه جای خوب برسونه ..... ! :Yahoo (20): 
.........
ولی یه اما و احتمال وجود داره .... ! ::: اگه واقعن یه نفر زیر دست یه فرد کاربلد ... عقل، هوش، سواد، تجربه  ..... اونم به شکل چند بعدی ....... همراه بشه ... خودشم عقل و هوش کافی رو داشته باشه ... حرف شنوی گوشاش هم خوب حال بده ...... میشه این فردو به زیر 1000 رسوند .... (در همین مدت کوتاه !) ......... ! :Yahoo (106):  ..... یعنی یه همراهی پا به پا میخاد نه فقط یه برنامه به طرف بده و ولش کنه به امان خدا .. ! ... یعنی هم برنامه بده ..... هم آموزش بده ... هم رفع اشکال کنه ... هم جنبه روحی و روانیشو کنترل کنه رو فرم باشه ::

----------


## Arya3f

درحد يه ادم معمولي درس خونده باشي يعني درحد ١٩ ٢٠ امتحانات مدرسه ...
بدتره 20000 كشور نميشي

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> اونکه درش هیچ شکی نیست 90 درصد همینه...ولی خب بعضی دوستان فکر میکنن توی این 3 ماه هرچقدر تلاش بکنی نمیتونی با سطح پایین زیر 100 بیاری...من میگم تو تلاش بکنی خدا محاله کمکت نکنه و نشه...معجزه خدا در کنار تلاش ما...نشدی وجود نداره اصلا


معجزه نیست، قانونه، به اندازه ای که تلاش کنیم به دست میاریم، خدا هم نمیاد بی عدالتی کنه بین 580 هزار نفر مارو هل بده جلو، اگه کسی با پایه ی ضعیف میاد تو 3 ماه موفق میشه حتما علتی داشته که باید بگردیمو پیداش کنیم، ما مسلمونا چون حال پیدا کردن علت هر چیزی رو نداریم چیزی که علتشو ندونیم بهش میگیم معجزه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## vahidz771

نمیاره بگو تلاش نکنه  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن: مگه میشه تعیین کرد که چند میاری یا نمیاری  :Yahoo (21):  همه چیز به تلاش و شرایط کنکور بستگی داره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## Healer

> معجزه نیست، قانونه، به اندازه ای که تلاش کنیم به دست میاریم، خدا هم نمیاد بی عدالتی کنه بین 580 هزار نفر مارو هل بده جلو، اگه کسی با پایه ی ضعیف میاد تو 3 ماه موفق میشه حتما علتی داشته که باید بگردیمو پیداش کنیم، ما مسلمونا چون حال پیدا کردن علت هر چیزی رو نداریم چیزی که علتشو ندونیم بهش میگیم معجزه


شاید تو خیلی چیزا ما خرافی باشیم و کم کاری خودمونو بندازیم گردن مصلحت و خواست و حکمت خدا 
اما معجزه وجود داره 
زندگی ما پر معجزه هایی که شاید خیلی وقتا بهشون توجه نمی کنیم 

عدالت خدا هم در حد دو دوتا چهارتا کردن ما نیست 
و شاید ازش سر در نیاریم
چون اگه بود خیلی چیزا بی عدالتی محض بود تو این دنیا

----------


## mtbkh

اسمش بی عدالتی نیست....کسی که خدارو تو سال کنکور یادش نیادو اصن بهش فکر نکنه فرقی نمیکنه با کسی که با کمک خدا و تلاش خودش باهم قبول شده باشه.؟.به این نمیگن بی عدالتی خدایم قانونش اینه...هرکی بیشتر بره طرفش بیشتر میگیره...بی عدالتی نمیکنه بین بنده هاش که صداش کردن و اونایی که حتی بهش فکر نکردنم مساوی رفتار بکنه....اینا همه باهم معنی میگیره....کسیم که نخونه و تلاشی نکنه هرچقدر دعا کنه هیچی عوض نمیشه...




> معجزه نیست، قانونه، به اندازه ای که تلاش کنیم به دست میاریم، خدا هم نمیاد بی عدالتی کنه بین 580 هزار نفر مارو هل بده جلو، اگه کسی با پایه ی ضعیف میاد تو 3 ماه موفق میشه حتما علتی داشته که باید بگردیمو پیداش کنیم، ما مسلمونا چون حال پیدا کردن علت هر چیزی رو نداریم چیزی که علتشو ندونیم بهش میگیم معجزه

----------


## Amsterdam

مشاورش من باشمو بگم رتبه یک میاره ؟ 
خب چرا مشاور خودم نباشمو این رتبه رو بیارم ؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

بزرگ ترین معجزه ی خدا اینه که همه ی کاراش قانون داره و از رو حساب و کتابه، یاد کردن خدا هم فقط این نیست نماز بخونی، روزه بگیری و دعا بخونی، کسی که واقعا از ته دل عاشقانه داره درس می خونه در حال عبادته، به نظر من بیش تر و بهتر از همه اونایی به عظمت خدا پی می برن که عظمت و بی پایانی علم خدارو درک کردن، نیوتون حرف قشنگی می زنه: نمی دانم در چشم جهانیان چگونه می نمایم
اما از چشم خویش
خود را کودکی می بینم که بر ساحل دریا بازی می کند
و گاهگاه با یافتن سنگی صاف
یا صدفی زیباتر از معمول خود را سرگرم می کند؛
در حالی که تمامی اقیانوس حقیقت برای او نامکشوف است.

----------


## mehrab98

> یه تناسبی است به اسم : هرچقدر پول بدی، همانقدر آش میخوری ...
> اینم که حتمن میدونین : نابرده رنج گنج پنج شش نمیشه ...
> ............................
> مگه از دارودسته احمدی و دوستان باشه ..... که یه فرد صفرو به یه جای خوب برسونه ..... !
> .........
> ولی یه اما و احتمال وجود داره .... ! ::: اگه واقعن یه نفر زیر دست یه فرد کاربلد ... عقل، هوش، سواد، تجربه  ..... اونم به شکل چند بعدی ....... همراه بشه ... خودشم عقل و هوش کافی رو داشته باشه ... حرف شنوی گوشاش هم خوب حال بده ...... میشه این فردو به زیر 1000 رسوند .... (در همین مدت کوتاه !) ......... ! ..... یعنی یه همراهی پا به پا میخاد نه فقط یه برنامه به طرفه بده و ولش کن به امان خدا .. ! ... یعنی هم برنامه بده ..... هم آموزش بده ... هم رفع اشکال کنه ... هم جنبه روحی و روانیشو کنترل کنه رو فرم باشه ::






> با پایه متوسط از الان زیر ۱۰۰۰ 
> اگه هرچی بگم گوش کنه و واقعا بخواد و تنبلی نکنه من ۶۰۰ رو تضمین می کنم
> 
> البته هرچه ضریب هوشی و تلاش بیشتر رتبه هم بهتر حتی تا ۲۰۰
> 
> منظورم رتبه در منطقه ی دو هست 
> زیاد از رتبه کشوری سر در نمیارم


داداش من میانگین ترزام ۶۹۰۰ه  میتونید منو زیر ۵۰۰ بیارید ؟  :Yahoo (21):  

یا شما خیلی خوشبینید یا من خیلی بد بین :/ 

من اگه مشاور این دوستمون بودم که خدانکنه :/  رتبه کشوری تو حدود ۱۰ هزار ازش درمیاوردم ^_^  ازسرشم زیاده تو سه ماه همش  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> داداش من میانگین ترزام ۶۹۰۰ه  میتونید منو زیر ۵۰۰ بیارید ؟  
> 
> یا شما خیلی خوشبینید یا من خیلی بد بین :/ 
> 
> من اگه مشاور این دوستمون بودم که خدانکنه :/  رتبه کشوری تو حدود ۱۰ هزار ازش درمیاوردم ^_^  ازسرشم زیاده تو سه ماه همش


اگه میانگین درصدت بالا 50 باشه ... آره میشه ..... ! (زیاد از تراز سر در نمیارم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## unlucky

> اونکه درش هیچ شکی نیست 90 درصد همینه...ولی خب بعضی دوستان فکر میکنن توی این 3 ماه هرچقدر تلاش بکنی نمیتونی با سطح پایین زیر 100 بیاری...من میگم تو تلاش بکنی خدا محاله کمکت نکنه و نشه...معجزه خدا در کنار تلاش ما...نشدی وجود نداره اصلا


عذر میخوام مگه خدا فقط خدای شماست ؟
بقیه بنده خدا نیستن خدا به اونا هم کمک کنه ؟
خدا وقتی بخواد کمک کنه به کسی که 3 ماه خونده و کسی که مثلا 1 سال خونده یجور کمک میکنه ؟

به نظر من که اصلا ربطی به کمک خدا نداره
خدا کمک های خودشو کرده 
بهت عقل داده زندگی داده هوش داده که بری و زندگی خودتو بسازی
هرکاری که توی کنکور میکنی مربوط به تلاش خودته
امداد غیبی هم کاری نمیکنه واسه کسی

حالا اینکه یکی 3 ماه خونده رتبش از اونی که 6 ماه خونده بهتر بشه یک تعداد خیلی کمی هست
که اونها هم تونستن خودشونو به بقیه برسونن . بیشتر زحمت کشیدن که تونستن برسن به بقیه
شب نخوابی کشیدن
و...
ولی در شرایط STP  :Yahoo (4): 
مطمئنا کسی که 8 ماه خونده از کسی که 3 ماه خونده رتبه بهتری میاره

و اینکه رتبه زیر 100 بیاره کسی چیزی جز یک آرمان و آرزو نیست
مگر اینکه عکسش ثابت بشه که اصولا هم ثابت نمیشه

در مورد پست قبلیتون هم باید بگم که :
شما الان عاشقی ؟
ایمان قلبی داری ؟

2 حالت اتفاق میوفته 
یا خودتون ایمان قلبی و عشق حقیقی رو تجربه نکردید : که در این صورت درست نیست الکی شعار بدید  :Yahoo (105): 
یا اینکه تجربه کردید که در این صورت باید منتظر رتبه 2 رقمیه شما باشیم درسته ؟

نتیجه اخلاقی داستان : همه چیز فقط و فقط به تلاش و کوشش خود فرد . و همچنین شرایط سر جلسه کنکور داره . غیرر از این به هیچ چیزی مربوط نمیشه

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Healer

> داداش من میانگین ترزام ۶۹۰۰ه  میتونید منو زیر ۵۰۰ بیارید ؟  
> 
> یا شما خیلی خوشبینید یا من خیلی بد بین :/ 
> 
> من اگه مشاور این دوستمون بودم که خدانکنه :/  رتبه کشوری تو حدود ۱۰ هزار ازش درمیاوردم ^_^  ازسرشم زیاده تو سه ماه همش


من خوش بین نیستم واقع بینم 
اعتماد به نفست کمه 
روش کار کنی + بد بین نباشی 
میاری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Healer

> عذر میخوام مگه خدا فقط خدای شماست ؟
> بقیه بنده خدا نیستن خدا به اونا هم کمک کنه ؟
> خدا وقتی بخواد کمک کنه به کسی که 3 ماه خونده و کسی که مثلا 1 سال خونده یجور کمک میکنه ؟
> 
> به نظر من که اصلا ربطی به کمک خدا نداره
> خدا کمک های خودشو کرده 
> بهت عقل داده زندگی داده هوش داده که بری و زندگی خودتو بسازی
> هرکاری که توی کنکور میکنی مربوط به تلاش خودته
> امداد غیبی هم کاری نمیکنه واسه کسی
> ...


 :Yahoo (1):  
خدای هممون یکیه 
اما به قول اون درس ادبیات!!!! : در خانه هم بچه های شیرین بیشتر موردعنایت و توجه پدرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## unlucky

> خدای هممون یکیه 
> اما به قول اون درس ادبیات!!!! : در خانه هم بچه های شیرین بیشتر موردعنایت و توجه پدرن


شیرین بودنو چی تعریف میکنی ؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
من کسی رو که بیشتر خونده بیشتر شیرین میدونم 
یا کسی که به خاطر عقب موندنش انقد نخوابیده و شب و روز درس خونده که خودشو برسونه ( افراد خییییلی خیلی خیلی کمی هستن اینا ) :Yahoo (105): 

تو چی ؟ تعریفت از بچه های شیرین چیه ارمیا ؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mtbkh

حتی یک کلمه از حرفاتونو قبول ندارم...بزارید رک بگم شما جزه اون دسته افرادید که چون توی خودشون نمیبینن که بتونن بقیرم فکر میکنن نمیشه یا انقدر از اول سال خوندید که فکر میکنید الان هیچکس نمیتونه بهتون برسه...در دو حالت باید بگم جوابی واستون ندارم جز سکوت..چون هرچقدرم بگم روی حرف خودتون هستید و سعی میکنید منو قانع کنید که نیست...دلیلتون شاید منطقی باشه ولی دلی نیست




> عذر میخوام مگه خدا فقط خدای شماست ؟
> بقیه بنده خدا نیستن خدا به اونا هم کمک کنه ؟
> خدا وقتی بخواد کمک کنه به کسی که 3 ماه خونده و کسی که مثلا 1 سال خونده یجور کمک میکنه ؟
> 
> به نظر من که اصلا ربطی به کمک خدا نداره
> خدا کمک های خودشو کرده 
> بهت عقل داده زندگی داده هوش داده که بری و زندگی خودتو بسازی
> هرکاری که توی کنکور میکنی مربوط به تلاش خودته
> امداد غیبی هم کاری نمیکنه واسه کسی
> ...

----------


## kurdish boy

بهترین رتبه کشوری = نتیجه تلاش و اراده خود دانش اموز  مشاور کیلو چنده؟ به من همچین دانش اموزی بدن میگم نه مشاورم نه کاربلد پس برو خودت به درس و مشق بچسپ

----------


## unlucky

> حتی یک کلمه از حرفاتونو قبول ندارم...بزارید رک بگم شما جزه اون دسته افرادید که چون توی خودشون نمیبینن که بتونن بقیرم فکر میکنن نمیشه یا انقدر از اول سال خوندید که فکر میکنید الان هیچکس نمیتونه بهتون برسه...در دو حالت باید بگم جوابی واستون ندارم جز سکوت..چون هرچقدرم بگم روی حرف خودتون هستید و سعی میکنید منو قانع کنید که نیست...دلیلتون شاید منطقی باشه ولی دلی نیست


پس من دارم منطقی صحبت میکنم و شما احساسی
همین که اینو قبول دارید خودش کلیه  :Yahoo (22): 

در برابر افکار احساسی و به قول خودتون دلی حرفی ندارم
منطقی و احساساتی دقیقا متضاد همن
منم سکوت میکنم :Yahoo (9): 
موفق باشید

----------


## mtbkh

قلب خیلی جاها معادلاتو بهم میریزه
اگه همیشه قرار بود منطق ببره که خدا به ادم احساس نمیداد




> پس من دارم منطقی صحبت میکنم و شما احساسی
> همین که اینو قبول دارید خودش کلیه 
> 
> در برابر افکار احساسی و به قول خودتون دلی حرفی ندارم
> منطقی و احساساتی دقیقا متضاد همن
> منم سکوت میکنم
> موفق باشید

----------


## Healer

> شیرین بودنو چی تعریف میکنی ؟؟
> من کسی رو که بیشتر خونده بیشتر شیرین میدونم 
> یا کسی که به خاطر عقب موندنش انقد نخوابیده و شب و روز درس خونده که خودشو برسونه ( افراد خییییلی خیلی خیلی کمی هستن اینا )
> 
> تو چی ؟ تعریفت از بچه های شیرین چیه ارمیا ؟


راستش من شیرین بودن منظور اصلیم که ربطیم به کنکور نداره اینکه تو خوشی و وقتی از همه بریدیم هم یاد خدا باشیم و بهش اعتماد کنیم 
معنای کنکوریشم نزدیک به همینه
یعنی وقتی همه میگن نمیشه وقتی بریدی و ندونی چیکار کنی 
وقتی عالم و أدم کاغذ قانون و رابطه و علمو بذارن جلوت که بگن نمیشه 
اعتماد کنی به خدایی که گفته اگه با من باشی هر ناممکنی رو ممکن می کنم 
و یه بسم الله بگی تا تهش بری 
دلت فقط قرص به بالا سری باشه نه مخلوقش 

قبول دارم اونیکه یکساله خونده خقش رتبه بهتریه 
اما خیلی از همونام تو این زمان کم میارن 
چه تراز۷۰۰۰ به بالا که چون از ایده آل خودشون دورن ناامید میشن 
پس جا واسه تازه واردا باز میشه 
اینکه تعدادشون کمه چون این ایمان آرمانی و تلاشی که من ازش حرف میزنمو یا ندارن یا بهش بی توجه ان و تحت تاثیر محیط و قانونن 

خیلیا باورشون نمیشد میشه ازراه دور حرف زد خیلی از اختراعات اول مسخره شدن و دانشمندا رو دیوونه دونستن 
اما زندگیمونو مدیون همون دیوونگی دانشمندایی هستیم که عادتو بهم زدن و خلق کردن 
به نظرم اسطوره شدن تو کنکورم یه اختراعه خلق یه حماسه جدید حالا از جنس درسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sajad564

:Y (462):

----------


## Reza.k

سلام
در کل اگه بخوای وقتتو با این سوالا هدر بدی نتیجش میشه..... :Yahoo (17): 

ولی کمک بخوای من هستم و فقط هدفم کمک کردنه و اگه خواستی میتونم ای دی تلگراممو بدم ولی دیگه اینجوری وقتتو تلف نکن.OK?

----------


## unlucky

> راستش من شیرین بودن منظور اصلیم که ربطیم به کنکور نداره اینکه تو خوشی و وقتی از همه بریدیم هم یاد خدا باشیم و بهش اعتماد کنیم 
> معنای کنکوریشم نزدیک به همینه
> یعنی وقتی همه میگن نمیشه وقتی بریدی و ندونی چیکار کنی 
> وقتی عالم و أدم کاغذ قانون و رابطه و علمو بذارن جلوت که بگن نمیشه 
> اعتماد کنی به خدایی که گفته اگه با من باشی هر ناممکنی رو ممکن می کنم 
> و یه بسم الله بگی تا تهش بری 
> دلت فقط قرص به بالا سری باشه نه مخلوقش 
> 
> قبول دارم اونیکه یکساله خونده خقش رتبه بهتریه 
> ...


حرفاتو قبول دارم
منم نگفتم کسی نمیتونه بیاره
گفتم تعداد خیلی کمه
که دلیل کم بودنو خودتم توی پستت گفتی

درسته که راه باز میشه
ولی دیگه نه در این حد که بشه رتبه 1 رقمی و 2 رقمی اورد
با 700 موافقم  :Yahoo (105): 

به هر حال
امیدوارم خودتم موفق باشی
و به دانشکده دلخواهت که عکسشم قشنگه برسی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

کسی که تو 3 ماه آخر موفق میشه اصلی ترین دلیل موفقیتش اینه که به قول مایکل شوماخر وقتی همه ترمز کردن این گاز داده و تا می تونه هم گاز داده  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Healer

> حرفاتو قبول دارم
> منم نگفتم کسی نمیتونه بیاره
> گفتم تعداد خیلی کمه
> که دلیل کم بودنو خودتم توی پستت گفتی
> 
> درسته که راه باز میشه
> ولی دیگه نه در این حد که بشه رتبه 1 رقمی و 2 رقمی اورد
> با 700 موافقم 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (83): 

ممنون و همچنین  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## rajabph

بفرستینش پیش خودم زیردو هزار تضمین میدمش :Yahoo (16): البته اگه زرنگ باشه.نباشه زیر پنج هزار :Yahoo (16):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

خطاب به دوستان فعال در این تاپیک: یه دور دینی برام مرور شد مرسی :Yahoo (4):  این تاپیکا توطئه ی امریکاس که میخواد بین جوونامون تفرقه بندازه...گول دشمنو نخوریم بلند بگین مرگ بر امریکا

خطاب به برادر  @ZAPATA : یه جا گفتی دار و دسته احمدی فک کردم احمدی نژادو میگی...از صب که ثبت نام کرده توو خونه ما دعواس :Yahoo (4):  بابام با مگس کش دنبالمونه که باید به احمدی نژاد رای بدین ولاغیر :Yahoo (4): 

خطاب به استارتر گرامی : امیدوارم خودت بری مکه  :Yahoo (21):  هر هفته یکی میاد از این مدل تاپیکا میزنه بچهارو به جون هم میندازه...ماهم که منتظر شکار این مدل تاپیکاییم...خدارو مارو به راه راست هدایت کنه...تو شروع کن بخون قطعا وضعیتت از الان بهتر میشه... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ZAPATA

> خطاب به دوستان فعال در این تاپیک: یه دور دینی برام مرور شد مرسی این تاپیکا توطئه ی امریکاس که میخواد بین جوونامون تفرقه بندازه...گول دشمنو نخوریم بلند بگین مرگ بر امریکا
> 
> خطاب به برادر  @ZAPATA : یه جا گفتی دار و دسته احمدی فک کردم احمدی نژادو میگی...از صب که ثبت نام کرده توو خونه ما دعواس بابام با مگس کش دنبالمونه که باید به احمدی نژاد رای بدین ولاغیر
> 
> خطاب به استارتر گرامی : امیدوارم خودت بری مکه  هر هفته یکی میاد از این مدل تاپیکا میزنه بچهارو به جون هم میندازه...ماهم که منتظر شکار این مدل تاپیکاییم...خدارو مارو به راه راست هدایت کنه...تو شروع کن بخون قطعا وضعیتت از الان بهتر میشه...


هرکی میخاد پزشکی بخونه .... حواسش به وزیر بهداشت هست  :Yahoo (106):  ........ دکتر قاضی هاشمی .... فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد .... یکی از پنج چشم پزشک برتر دنیاست  ::

----------


## tear_goddess

دلیل اینکه این عنوان و انتخاب کردین میشه بگین ؟ :/ 
اگه ب من باشه زیر 10000  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## unlucky

> دلیل اینکه این عنوان و انتخاب کردین میشه بگین ؟ :/ 
> اگه ب من باشه زیر 10000


ینی پاسخ دادن به سوال ایشون به اندازه رفتن به سفر حج ثواب داره 
دلیلش واسه جذب کاربرا به تاپیکه  :Yahoo (4): 

که البته ایشون این سوال رو بالغ بر 10 مرتبه در تاپیک های مختلف پرسیدن  :Yahoo (106): 
چون سهمیه دارن به فکر رتبه های 40 هزار و 50 هزار هستن برای پزشکی

توی کل انجمن خیلی ها مثل خانوم MTBKH میگن رتبه های 2 رقمی هم از الان ممکنه ولی استارتر بازم استرس اینو داره که ممکنه 40 هزارم نیاره  :Yahoo (31): 

قبلا بهشون گفتم میشه
شما بخون 10 هزارم میاری
ولی از استرس  زیاد فک کنم نمیخونه بازم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moh3enam

> با پایه متوسط از الان زیر ۱۰۰۰ 
> اگه هرچی بگم گوش کنه و واقعا بخواد و تنبلی نکنه من ۶۰۰ رو تضمین می کنم
> 
> البته هرچه ضریب هوشی و تلاش بیشتر رتبه هم بهتر حتی تا ۲۰۰
> 
> منظورم رتبه در منطقه ی دو هست 
> زیاد از رتبه کشوری سر در نمیارم


منطقه یک چی خب :Yahoo (2):  :Y (598):

----------


## zkia

> سلام فرض کنید یه مشاور هستید و یه دانش آموز بهتون میدن و میگن این دانش اموز صفر هست و رشته تجربی هست وتا کنکور 96 وقت دارید امادش کنید حالا بهترین رتبه کشوری که میتونه این دانش اموز بیاره چند هست؟؟؟؟؟



سلام رفقا
1.حاشیه :Yahoo (21): (رفع اسپم: 5 صفحه دعوا فقط برای اینکه میشه یا نمیشه؟)
2.عزیز دل استارتر عزیز شما مبحث ساده تر. روان تر. تست خیز تر رو برای خودت انتخاب کن
ریاضی: مثل ماتریس- لگاریتم-دنباله حسابی هندسی-حد پیوستگی و ...
فیزیک: مغناطیس-آینه و عدسی-پیش 2و...
زیست: 3 فصل آخر پیش در اولویت باشه بعد یه مرور از دوم روی مباحث راحتتر مثل 5 و 7 و 8 (البته توجه که زیست ترکیبیه)
شیمی:دوم رو کامل ببند 33% کنکوره اگه وقت شد سینتیک و تعادل قسمت های خوبی هستند. 

برای عمومی ها:
لغت املا +تاریخ ادبیات خوبه- عربی ترجمه تا حد 30 میرسونه بعد برو سراغ قواعد سوم ک راحتترن بویژه درس 4 به بعد
دینی کلش رو بخون
زبان هم روی گرامر و واژگان تمرکز اگه خوبی برو سمت کلوز و درک مطلب
البته این بحث پیشنهادی بنده حقیر به شما بود باز هم اگه خاستی میتونی از کانال پرسش پاسخ استاد افشار (اگه تلگرام داری) سوال تونو بپرسید.
موفق باشیم و حاشیه هامون کم و کارمون زیاد باشه ان شاء ا...
3. اما در مورد سوال شما : یه مثال به شدت کلیشه ای.. ایا بارسلونا فک میکرد بتونه به پاری سن ژرمن 6 تا گل بزنه؟ بازی قبلی 4 تا خورده بود. کار سختی در پیش داشتن. ایا به نظرتون تیم به نتیجه فک کرد؟ به اینکه نتیحه باید فلان باشه؟ نه.  تیم بازی خودش رو به بهترین شکل انجام داد.

----------


## sajad564

> سلام فرض کنید یه مشاور هستید و یه دانش آموز بهتون میدن و میگن این دانش اموز صفر هست و رشته تجربی هست وتا کنکور 96 وقت دارید امادش کنید حالا بهترین رتبه کشوری که میتونه این دانش اموز بیاره چند هست؟؟؟؟؟


خدایی یه سوالایی میپرسین آدم شاااااااخ در میاره :Yahoo (21): اخه مشاور چه میدونه تو ضریب هوشیت چنده چه مباحثی رو خوندی چقد خوندی چقد میتونی بخونی پایه درسیت چه وضعیه و چه سوالایی سر جلسه کنکور قراره طرح بشه...البته یه راهی هم هست...بری پیش یه پیشگو...دیگه نیازی هم به پایه و ضریب هوشیو اینا نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام اقا مرتضی دوست گرامی یادتونه همش میومدید توی تاپیک سهمیه ودعوا میکردی منم بهتون گفتم اتفاقی نمیوفته واسه سهمیه شما وبهتون گفتم که تامیتونید تلاش کنید وبعدشم به خدا توکل کنید دعای معراج رو بخونید تا به ارزو هاتون برسین این حرف رو حدود دو سه ماه پیش من بهتون گفتم وگوش نکردید حالا انتظار دارین واقعا الان چی بگیم؟؟حالا ما هرچی هم بگیم میشه اما اگه خودت فکر کنی نمیشه وبازم تلاشی نکنی مطمعن باش نمیشه!!امیدوارم برای یه بارم که شده ایمان بیاری که میشه وتامیتونی تلاش کنی!موفق باشی...

----------


## khansar

اقا رفیق من تازه استارت زده معدل 11 .دو سالم از درس دور بوده داره روزی 19 ساعت میخونه دارو. میخواد

----------


## morteza20

> اقا رفیق من تازه استارت زده معدل 11 .دو سالم از درس دور بوده داره روزی 19 ساعت میخونه دارو. میخواد


این دوستتون 4 ساعت میخوابه و غذا هم نمیخوره دیگه درسته؟  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Healer

> منطقه یک چی خب


من به منطقه دو آشنایی بیشتری دارم
فک کنم آمار شرکت کننده تو منطقه یک کمتر از دو باشه 
پس با همون تلاش میشه رتبه یکم بهتری آورد 
بازم دقیق نمیدونم 
هیچ وقت درصدای دو رتبه یکسان از منطقه ها رو بررسی نکردم

----------


## khansar

نه داداش دو ساعت میخوابه .کسی که بخواد کاری رو انجام بده شک نکن انجامش میده

----------


## tear_goddess

> نه داداش دو ساعت میخوابه .کسی که بخواد کاری رو انجام بده شک نکن انجامش میده


پس بازده این دوستمون درحد 10 میشه که  :Yahoo (21): 
من صب ساعت 5 بلند شدم !!! دیشبم فک کنم 1 خوابم برد !!! کلی هم ای تی پی سوزوندم الان دیگه ناندارم

----------


## nilofar76

> با پایه متوسط از الان زیر ۱۰۰۰ 
> اگه هرچی بگم گوش کنه و واقعا بخواد و تنبلی نکنه من ۶۰۰ رو تضمین می کنم
> 
> البته هرچه ضریب هوشی و تلاش بیشتر رتبه هم بهتر حتی تا ۲۰۰
> 
> منظورم رتبه در منطقه ی دو هست 
> زیاد از رتبه کشوری سر در نمیارم


عالیهههه

----------


## khansar

نه رفیق اتفاقا خوب میخونه بخاطر اینکه عاشقانه میخونه نه زوری

----------


## moh3enam

> پس بازده این دوستمون درحد 10 میشه که 
> من صب ساعت 5 بلند شدم !!! دیشبم فک کنم 1 خوابم برد !!! کلی هم ای تی پی سوزوندم الان دیگه ناندارم


سلام عذرخواهی میکنم فوضولیه ها ولی خواستم بپرسم پارسال رتبتون چند شد اگه میخواید میتونید نگید :Y (598):

----------


## Seyedhosein.p

واقعا دغدغتون اینه یا دارین مسخره بازی در میارین 
مثال میزنم یه عده جوگیر استاد ضد حال نپرن به این و اون همه مثالا دوستان و همکلاسی های خودمن از فضا نیاوردم منطقه ۳

۱-سید محمد مهدی نژاد رتبه ۷۶۰۰
پرستاری ایران

این داشم از شهریور شروع کرد تا ۱۵ خرداد مثل چی خوند و همه زیر ۵۰۰ میدونستنش اما دقیا ۲.۵ ماه اخر خراب کرد خراب نخوند عقب کشید و شد این 

۲-اکبر حیدری ۲۳۰۰
رادیولوژی تهران 

این داشمون متوسط میخوند و شیک ولی دقیقا ۲.۵ ماه اخر ترکوند البته منهای خرداد و شد این 

۳-امین قهاری از دوم مثل چی خوند پایه غول و قوی اما ۲ ماه اخر مغرور شد و کسی که واقعا میشد رتبه تک بیاره با تراز ۸۰۰۰ شد ۲۳۰۰ 

خودم  :Yahoo (56): 
۸۸۰۰
کلا شوت بودم و یک ماه خوندم متاسفانه پشت کنکورم الان 


و اما مثال کلی اقا وقتی رستگار از بهمن شد ۱ تو از اردیبهشت نمیشی زیر ۲۰۰۰ 
بخونید و تلاش کنید با خدا رفیق باشین نکه باهاش شرط بزارین 

اساتید بزرگوار تو ۲.۵ ماه میشه با روزی ۱۲ ساعت طوفان کرد

----------


## moh3enam

> واقعا دغدغتون اینه یا دارین مسخره بازی در میارین 
> مثال میزنم یه عده جوگیر استاد ضد حال نپرن به این و اون همه مثالا دوستان و همکلاسی های خودمن از فضا نیاوردم منطقه ۳
> 
> ۱-سید محمد مهدی نژاد رتبه ۷۶۰۰
> پرستاری ایران
> 
> این داشم از شهریور شروع کرد تا ۱۵ خرداد مثل چی خوند و همه زیر ۵۰۰ میدونستنش اما دقیا ۲.۵ ماه اخر خراب کرد خراب نخوند عقب کشید و شد این 
> 
> ۲-اکبر حیدری ۲۳۰۰
> ...


داداش اون دوستت که پرستاری آورده تا 15 خرداد خونده بعد 2 و نیم ماه بعدش نخونده  که میشه تا شهریور  :Yahoo (21):  چه سالی کنکور داده؟

----------

